# TweenieRob shows off his manhood at Brands Hatch......



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

My brother sent me this photo and I had to share it. Looks like it would make a great caption competition photo. Edit and add speech bubbles as you see fit:chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

PMSL !

Suzy looks impressed...blame the mints Rob


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry guys!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

following skyline's wave of thoughts


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

didnt quite catch the purple comment kism
=)


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I am waiting for a reply from Rob. I hope he finds it funny
I would also like to know what was really going on as I have no idea????
I hope the comments you lot are putting on here are not what really happened. Perhaps Mo would like to fill us in???


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I asked Suzy last night as I must've been talking to John at the time...I have to say, the truth is no where near as amusing as the picture Dave


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

haha


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks like Mo's on the turn to me!



mook


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

My contribution:









P.S. Lmao at imageshack's piss poor attempt at getting us to use a pic with their banner on it:


> DO NOT Use Link Below when posting. Use FORUM Links above for posts


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

haha, quality! Never seen a smile like that on Mo's face before?! :chuckle:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)




----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL! jae wins!


----------



## Peter R32 (Jun 24, 2008)

pro. just spoiled his drink ,but look funny idd


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol @ jae


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Jae, you have warped mind. I never could have thought of that:chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

jae said:


>


I'll be honest, I did not 'get it' at first, until I read Mo's speech bubble, lmao that is pure genious!:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If it wasnt for my auntie and mates missus in the pic i would go ruder 

Quailty pic Dave!

Rob


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

*new camera...*

Excellent work!:clap:

I am glad i bought the new camera along on Sunday

Cant wait for the next round of Time Attack to get some more random photos!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

moleman, that was a bit harsh... even for giles. =)


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Light-R said:


> moleman, that was a bit harsh... even for giles. =)


LOL...I'd expect nothing nothing less from him mate, the older he gets the more sarcastic he gets, eh grandpa :chuckle:


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

Mo reminds me of Uncle Phil from Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.....










I might be on crutches next time you see me.....:smokin:

Cheers

Andy


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

andyw said:


> Mo reminds me of Uncle Phil from Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no you didn't...

:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot

crutches!!!
optimistic are we...


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

> crutches!!!
> optimistic are we...


Sorry Mo - i had to.....You only look like uncle Phil in the photo mate...Though if you need to hand out a beating - can you give it to my brother and he will pass it on:smokin:

Cheers

Andy


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Moleman obviously goes to levels other beers cannot reach 

Rob


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry











:runaway:

mook


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

FPMSL









Smokey :clap:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Mook, i will still be laughing at that tomorrow... FUnniest comment yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROTFL!!

Actually crying!


Rob


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit mook, thats gonna rub salt in some wounds:chuckle:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

quite nasty, i would say

=)


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Nicely topical, Mookman. With just the right amount of kick-to-the-balls. Sweet. :thumbsup:

Oh, and never be sorry for inspired wit. Ever.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

*I want more!!*

Nice one Mook, proper made me laugh out loud :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

*Hmmmm*





:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

*Just to show there is no favouritism*






 :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

What a prick you are.


Mick.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

*Calm down Mick*



m6beg said:


> What a prick you are.
> 
> 
> Mick.



I thought you liked a wind up, Mick?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

I told you it was a nine :chuckle:







[/QUOTE]


*in light of Robs recent times


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

PMSL!! I cant believe this thread is still going!!

Rox is actually LOL at Cliff J's, i think Totals is more realistic 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> :chuckle: :chuckle:


PMSL, funniest thing I've seen in a long time :bowdown1:

I've heard of weight saving but thats just disgustinguke:

I don't think Mick could blow enough boost (or suck enough vaccum, not sure what cams he has or which way he goes :chuckle to get me to let him do that to me, your a true Friend to Mick their tweenie, and in front of others too!!!!

Great wind up :thumbsup:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Proper funny, really made be burst out laughing there...:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

A little bit less personal this time :chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

More like the big end is worn due to Micks hand slipping off the end all the time (he told Mick it was the latest "MUST HAVE" 6 inch stroker from HKS, Mick paid his money in a flash and went in for a high rpm burn only to find it was only a 4 inch chinese copy) :chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Great. Need to go and get another cup of tea, bastards.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

:nervous:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> More like the big end is worn due to Micks hand slipping off the end all the time (he told Mick it was the latest "MUST HAVE" 6 inch stroker from HKS, Mick paid his money in a flash and went in for a high rpm burn only to find it was only a 4 inch chinese copy) :chuckle:



LMFAO, I just spat my fookin tea out when I read that


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> More like the big end is worn due to Micks hand slipping off the end all the time (he told Mick it was the latest "MUST HAVE" 6 inch stroker from HKS, Mick paid his money in a flash and went in for a high rpm burn only to find it was only a 4 inch chinese copy) :chuckle:


I can take a joke, and was asked if i want posts removed but said 'no its just a laugh'.

Dont push it Rob

Your first post was funny, the 2nd is unneccesary.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

tweenierob said:


> I can take a joke, and was asked if i want posts removed but said 'no its just a laugh'.
> 
> Dont push it Rob
> 
> ...




But still damn funny, none the less :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Right, no more of this from me. 

You took it as a joke, and that's the way it was intended :thumbsup:


----------

